# Getting my life back



## LiquorSeller69 (Oct 19, 2022)

I just turned 35 years old, and i’m 408 lbs. i’m a depressed fat fuck, who hates my life. I’m sick of tired of being a fat slob. I’m going to start lifting weights and get my life back. I will keep a log here and show my progression.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 19, 2022)

Welcome to forum...
Time to make your actions your spokesperson...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

Welcome to the forum. 

How did you find out about this place?

Also here’s a good resource with a lot of good programs to choose from. 
www.liftvault.com

A lot of guys start with Greyskull.


----------



## Yano (Oct 19, 2022)

Howdy

Good to have you here man , hardest lift is the one that gets your ass off the couch and you got that part done already. Right on !


----------



## eazy (Oct 19, 2022)

welcome to the UG

what is your plan for your nutrition and your training?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

welcome


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 19, 2022)

Welcome man, let's do this.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

I just gotta say, good for you!  You're half way there in changing how you look and feel. You decided to "make a change."

Now, it's time for the work. Guess what?  You got people here who have your back when you need it or least expect it. There's one thing though,  you start this journey and want accountability,  us sons o' bitches will give it to ya.

These guys kept me honest even if I didn't want it, and there's plenty of knowledge here to help propell your success. Be open minded, ask honest questions as you go, and do the work, and we'll have your back.

Welcome to UG. You got this.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

uh, ok. Welcome to UGBB.

Beware, if you are a troll, you're fucking dead.


----------



## LiquorSeller69 (Oct 19, 2022)

eazy said:


> welcome to the UG
> 
> what is your plan for your nutrition and your training?


I think I will try Greyskull like that gentleman pointed out. I will count calories, weigh food, count protein and cut back on alcohol.  And kind wing it until I figure it out


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> I think I will try Greyskull like that gentleman pointed out. I will count calories, weigh food, count protein and cut back on alcohol.  And kind wing it until I figure it out


Don’t just cut back on the alcohol. Cut it out altogether. It’s not conducive to a weight loss plan.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 19, 2022)

Welcome aboard and good on ya for deciding to take responsibility for your health.

If you haven't already read it, @Slabiathan 's log might be an excellent source of motivation for you.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 19, 2022)

Welcome, buddy! I started out in June at 379. Down to 346.8 this morning. I'm running Greyskull as well and getting stronger. Stay consistent and the gains will come! Let me know if you need anything, I can try to pass on what I've learned or tips I've picked up along they way.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Don’t just cut back on the alcohol. Cut it out altogether. It’s not conducive to a weight loss plan.


Trust me.. I know, he's absolutely 100% correct


----------



## eazy (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> cut back on alcohol


When you drink your body will metabolize the alcohol first. If you are eating while drinking chances are whatever you're eating will be stored as fat.


----------



## LiquorSeller69 (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm in the alcohol business. It's part of my job to drink, and get people drunk. it's my livelihood.


----------



## eazy (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> my job to drink


There was a sommelier here, so I get it.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> I'm in the alcohol business. It's part of my job to drink, and get people drunk. it's my livelihood.


Hence your name.. lol just noticed the connection. 

Either way, you can limit some shit to fit your goals.. physically and mentally. If you want it bad enough you'll do whatever it takes my man.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> I'm in the alcohol business. It's part of my job to drink, and get people drunk. it's my livelihood.


Bullshit. It is not your job to drink. You choose to do it. Until you be a man and be honest you will make little to no progress.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Bullshit. It is not your job to drink. You choose to do it. Until you be a man and be honest you will make little to no progress.


Truth is truth bro. Like I said.. if anyone wants something bad enough they'll do WHATEVER it takes to get it.

@LiquorSeller69  seriously man.. if "you're a depressed fat fuck" and don't want to be.. then choose not to be, and act accordingly.


----------



## LiquorSeller69 (Oct 19, 2022)

you can suck my nuts drama queen


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> you can suck my nuts drama queen


?? Which person?  Several people responded to your post.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> you can suck my nuts drama queen


Well then.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 19, 2022)

Stickler said:


> ?? Which person?  Several people responded to your post.


Lol I believe @lifter6973 is "drama queen" as per his username title.

This is off to a great start 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol I believe @lifter6973 is "drama queen" as per his username title.
> 
> This is off to a great start 🤷‍♂️


Aaah.. didn't read that part. Those titles are half assery anyway. Lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> you can suck my nuts drama queen


You wanna be a drunk liquor salesman, good luck getting in shape bud. If my job required me getting drunk; I'd have to find another way to make a living.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

Yet another troll. I knew it from his 1st post but we’re supposed to give new members a chance. 

What a waste of time.


----------



## LiquorSeller69 (Oct 19, 2022)

I own liquor stores and a wholesale business. I specialize in rare bottles. You don’t know me. Stop being little bitches.

Workout today
Bench 
135x8
155x5
185x5
225x5
225x5
225x5

Squat 
45x5
55x5
95x5 

My squat is super weak

Bicep curls
Ab planks


Oh my god, that workout kicked my ass, but I feel amazing!!!


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Aaah.. didn't read that part. Those titles are half assery anyway. Lol


you take that back. mine is pure awesomeness


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 19, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you take that back. mine is pure awesomeness


So is mine! 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

So did anyone else see the Philadelphia Eagles are 6-0 to start the season? Team looks strong. Lots of weapons!


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Oct 19, 2022)

Cutting out booze is challenging.  I couldn't do it in AA.  AA got me down to reasonable levels.  I had a non AA spiritual experience and that took it to zero.  These days I go years without having a drop.  I have friends in the same business and some are quite large.  The rest manage it well.  They lift and eat right.  They don't get drunk the rest of the time.  The benefits of quitting drinking were feeling better, having more energy, and losing 30 lb without making any other changes.  At my age I only know one guy in that line of work that can be over the limit after a tasting.  I think he sells beer and bourbon.  He's fine when it's just bourbon.  The problem is he enjoys beer too much.  I've seen him get ridiculously drunk at some of these events.  

Slic.


----------



## LiquorSeller69 (Oct 19, 2022)

What kind of bourbon?


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm not really sure.  Aside from going to high school with the guy I don't talk to him much.  I know he's done at least a couple different types of blantons as I see that on facebook.  I'm in the group where they post all the events and the different bottles.  I want to say most everything is $130 plus.  It's enticing from the standpoint that everything is pretty hard to get.  Some of the people that go don't go to the other networking groups.  Basically your ticket buys you a drink or two and you sometimes have the option to purchase a bottle.  

Slic.


----------



## LiquorSeller69 (Oct 19, 2022)

Blanton’s blew up after that John Wick movie or tv show or whatever it was lol. It’s crazy hard to get at the moment because the demand is so high.


----------



## LiquorSeller69 (Oct 19, 2022)

That workout was so good though. Complete stress reliever. I feel really good right now. We’ll see tomorrow morning


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Oct 19, 2022)

Years ago Eagle Rare 10 year old was pretty easy to get.  I used to consume a lot of that.  It was on December 31st, 2014 that I realized I had a drinking problem and got into AA.  A friend and I drank a bottle in about 45 minutes as a prelude to the rest of the evening.  We did it to limit how much money we were going to spend at the bar that night not that it did much good.  Prior to that evening I considered myself a social drinker and didn't have a problem with alcohol.  I wish you the best with your workouts and decreasing the alcohol consumption.  You wouldn't be the first person I've known in that business to get into AA to get a handle on the alcohol consumption.  For me the benefits of a sober lifestyle outweighed the enjoyment of having a few drinks after work.  If you decrease it you'll probably drop a bunch of weight pretty quickly.  What is the wholesale business like?

Slic.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 19, 2022)

eazy said:


> There was a sommelier here, so I get it.



A certified sommelier on UG?


----------



## LiquorSeller69 (Oct 19, 2022)

I think i’m going to find a new forum to post on. This one is turned into an intervention?? Did I say I had an alcohol problem? What the hell happened to you little bitches? I thought you guys were amped up on testosterone always lmao. Anyways i’m out, good luck to you guys


----------



## CJ (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> I think i’m going to find a new forum to post on. This one is turned into an intervention?? Did I say I had an alcohol problem? What the hell happened to you little bitches? I thought you guys were amped up on testosterone always lmao. Anyways i’m out, good luck to you guys


Best of luck sir.

You're going to die at an early age unless you straighten some things out. 

Alcohol is a low hanging fruit in this scenario, so that's why it was pointed out to you. 

I urge you to find a way to cut back on your consumption. Your potential customers don't really care how much YOU drink, they only are there for the free product.


----------



## eazy (Oct 19, 2022)

Joliver said:


> A certified sommelier on UG?


yes


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 19, 2022)

Welcome I hope you’re for real…if you sell it stop drinking it …that’s just bad business…”never get high on your own supply” …they literally make fake cocktails you can pretend to drink for your customers…good luck


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 19, 2022)

I was going to welcome him but it looks like he already gave up. No one really gave him a ribbing, just solid advice.  If his skin is that thin he is in trouble.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I was going to welcome him but it looks like he already gave up. No one really gave him a ribbing, just solid advice.  If his skin is that thin he is in trouble.


Eh, sometimes people just aren't ready to change.

Dude clearly still prioritizes booze and business over health and fitness.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

“I really want to get in shape”

“Stop drinking, then, because alcohol is probably the worst thing you can take as far as athletic performance goes”

“lol no.”

Ok then…


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> “I really want to get in shape”
> 
> “Stop drinking, then, because alcohol is probably the worst thing you can take as far as athletic performance goes”
> 
> ...


I loved the sad excuse. I own liquor stores, I have to drink for my customers. I have never been in a liquor store and observed the owner drinking or would even expect to.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I loved the sad excuse. I own liquor stores, I have to drink for my customers. I have never been in a liquor store and observed the owner drinking or would even expect to.


Reminds me of Bar Rescue. That guys tears into people that drink on the job. OP is full of excuses and will never get anywhere until he is truthful with himself.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 19, 2022)

I could understand that you might need to sample stuff and give a review. Just cutting it way back to Glencairn or two for sampling here and again. I have a friend who is a brewer and he has been able to cut back to just samples and has made pretty good progress. He accounts for the cals in the beer or liquor he drinks. He just doesn't get wasted or over endulge anymore.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 19, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I could understand that you might need to sample stuff and give a review. Just cutting it way back to Glencairn or two for sampling here and again. I have a friend who is a brewer and he has been able to cut back to just samples and has made pretty good progress. He accounts for the cals in the beer or liquor he drinks. He just doesn't get wasted or over endulge anymore.


Absolutely. I was a bartender for many years and was still able to make solid progress. I knew/worked with a few liquor reps who were also pretty jacked.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> I think i’m going to find a new forum to post on. This one is turned into an intervention?? Did I say I had an alcohol problem? What the hell happened to you little bitches? I thought you guys were amped up on testosterone always lmao. Anyways i’m out, good luck to you guys


you fuckin serious?

Sen Sa Tive.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Absolutely. I was a bartender for many years and was still able to make solid progress. I knew/worked with a few liquor reps who were also pretty jacked.


Alot of reps around here and down where my buddy is a brewer are jacked as hell. I thought it was a requirement for the job lol


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> I think i’m going to find a new forum to post on. This one is turned into an intervention?? Did I say I had an alcohol problem? What the hell happened to you little bitches? I thought you guys were amped up on testosterone always lmao. Anyways i’m out, good luck to you guys


So you want to lose weight, but then you get butthurt and take your ball home when people point out the easiest way for you to lose weight.

Nobody accused you of having a problem with alcohol — you seem pretty defensive about that point.

Good luck dude.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 19, 2022)

Dammit you bunch of Lennys!!! You've helped another chubby rabbit to death. 😑


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So did anyone else see the Philadelphia Eagles are 6-0 to start the season? Team looks strong. Lots of weapons!


As a NYG fan from DE, I've noticed nothing.  I see nothing, I hear nothing, I know NOTHING.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I loved the sad excuse. I own liquor stores, I have to drink for my customers. I have never been in a liquor store and observed the owner drinking or would even expect to.


Fuck that.. if *I* owned a liquor store I'd be smashed 900% of the time.




... also the reason I'll NEVER own a liquor store or be a bartender.



Know your limits.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I could understand that you might need to sample stuff and give a review. Just cutting it way back to Glencairn or two for sampling here and again. I have a friend who is a brewer and he has been able to cut back to just samples and has made pretty good progress. He accounts for the cals in the beer or liquor he drinks. He just doesn't get wasted or over endulge anymore.


btw @Slabiathan your avatar pic of your outside bench.. on a "slab" of concrete is awesome.  Just sayin'


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 19, 2022)

Stickler said:


> btw @Slabiathan your avatar pic of your outside bench.. on a "slab" of concrete is awesome.  Just sayin'


Thanks, bro! That's where the magic has happened so far!


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> I think i’m going to find a new forum to post on. This one is turned into an intervention?? Did I say I had an alcohol problem? What the hell happened to you little bitches? I thought you guys were amped up on testosterone always lmao. Anyways i’m out, good luck to you guys


No.. it's not about intervention or NEVER DRINKING again.  It's about solving your "FAT AND DEPRESSED PROBLEM."

I don't usually lash out, but go fuck yourself.  You're up at 2:10am, depressed, and fat.  How you gonna solve THAT problem?  Go somewhere and get dick stroked from a bunch of "internet people" who are going to tell you that everything will be ok?  Just be you and everything will be fine?  

YOU DO THAT! ... b/c *THAT *will solve your issues. * If you want your problems solved, then YOU need to do something about it*, other than crying about a REAL support network you could have had.  _Fucking idiot._

*Results come from work*.  Inside and out, and you my friend have a LOT to work on... just like the rest of us.  We're not perfect and don't claim to be, but it doesn't mean we don't TRY.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 19, 2022)

LiquorSeller69 said:


> I think i’m going to find a new forum to post on. This one is turned into an intervention?? Did I say I had an alcohol problem? What the hell happened to you little bitches? I thought you guys were amped up on testosterone always lmao. Anyways i’m out, good luck to you guys


----------

